# Contrast Confirmation



## CBC (Sep 4, 2009)

I was under the understanding that if a contrast is administerd orally, the radiology procedure should be coded "without contrast".  Can someone confirm this please?


----------



## dpeoples (Sep 4, 2009)

CBC said:


> I was under the understanding that if a contrast is administerd orally, the radiology procedure should be coded "without contrast".  Can someone confirm this please?



That is correct. 

from CPT2009, Radiology Section, Administration of Contrast Material(s)
"The phrase "with contrast" ...represents contrast material administered intravascularly, intra-articularly or intrathecally......Oral or rectal contrast alone does not qualify as a study "with contrast."

HTH


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Sep 4, 2009)

yes you are correct



CBC said:


> I was under the understanding that if a contrast is administerd orally, the radiology procedure should be coded "without contrast".  Can someone confirm this please?


----------

